# Rocky River steelhead?



## fillet (Jul 22, 2006)

Does anyone know how far down the steelhead may travel down rocky river?i live near a stretch of rocky river in Valley City


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

I've seen them caught in Metro Parks south of Cedar Point near Berea and heard about them being caught even farther south in Olmsted Falls but not sure if Valley City is the same branch (east/west) ... even if it is, it might be possible but unlikely they could make it that far, could be 30 miles or more from the lake and lots of really shallow spots... probably may be a bit of stretch and wishful thinking that they travel that far ...


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

fillet said:


> Does anyone know how far down the steelhead may travel down rocky river?i live near a stretch of rocky river in Valley City


If you catch one there, call "Ripley's believe it or not" --Tim


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

Valley city is on the west branch, same one that goes through Olmsted Falls. There aren't many obstructions on the west branch so they can go all the way to Medina. I have caught them as far south as Sprague Rd (Olmsted Township) when they used let you park near and fish under the old dam. That dam is partial at best, so they should have no problem getting past it and to the Valley City area and beyond. The issue is numbers. As you head further upstream, the numbers are reduced. Probably a better chance in the spring if you know some good gravel areas with deeper water above or below where you an see the fish or evidence of spawning redds. A challenge in the far upstream areas that you can improve by heading downstream within 15 or so miles from the lake.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Wow said:


> If you catch one there, call "Ripley's believe it or not" --Tim
> View attachment 284221


You better call Ripley's then


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Steel Cranium said:


> Valley city is on the west branch, same one that goes through Olmsted Falls. There aren't many obstructions on the west branch so they can go all the way to Medina. I have caught them as far south as Sprague Rd (Olmsted Township) when they used let you park near and fish under the old dam. That dam is partial at best, so they should have no problem getting past it and to the Valley City area and beyond. The issue is numbers. As you head further upstream, the numbers are reduced. Probably a better chance in the spring if you know some good gravel areas with deeper water above or below where you an see the fish or evidence of spawning redds. A challenge in the far upstream areas that you can improve by heading downstream within 15 or so miles from the lake.


Well said.


----------



## dholmes (Jun 29, 2014)

Their wild relatives in the Pacific Northwest navigate thousands of river miles to spawning grounds. A few more exits down 71 is no issue for them unless there is a large barrier


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

1MoreKast said:


> You better call Ripley's then


There have been reports of a"Squatch"taking chrome in Valley City, left and right. --Tim


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

i worked with a guy that had property on the rocky in valley city he told me he used to see them there but not in great numbers....
Steel that dam at sprague rd is long gone now last i heard


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

dholmes said:


> Their wild relatives in the Pacific Northwest navigate thousands of river miles to spawning grounds. A few more exits down 71 is no issue for them unless there is a large barrier


But the Columbia is mighty river!


----------



## boss302 (Jun 24, 2005)

If a few can make it to Akron in the Cuyahoga, I'm sure a few can also make it to Valley City in a stocked stream.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

1MoreKast said:


> You better call Ripley's then


Steelhead DO make it all the way into the Medina City limits. Not a lot, but they are here.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Shortdrift said:


> Steelhead DO make it all the way into the Medina City limits. Not a lot, but they are here.


I’ve seen them there but never this early. I’d be curious to know if anyone has caught or seen them past Olmsted Falls before spring. I’m sure they can make it that far just wondering their timing. I’ve only seen them up in Medina around April.


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

If the suckers make it up that far to spawn then you can bet the Steelie's will also.It all becomes a matter of access and leg work.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Truth be told. I want nothing more than a pool of chrome in Valley City,Ohio.--Tim


----------



## Ghost Fish (Dec 15, 2020)

I have not tryed to fish past olmsted Falls. Bagley and 252 is as far as I have got a few. But now I am curious about valley city steelhead. Have herd from 2 guys say yes. I will get the proof this year going to fish in valley city park once a week till may and we will see. I'll let you know


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Ghost Fish said:


> I have not tryed to fish past olmsted Falls. Bagley and 252 is as far as I have got a few. But now I am curious about valley city steelhead. Have herd from 2 guys say yes. I will get the proof this year going to fish in valley city park once a week till may and we will see. I'll let you know


Welcome to OGF, Ghost Fish. Don't need to stop fishing there in May - there's a decent number of smallies that inhabit that area. Very fun on light tackle. For steelhead, it's no secret that they move that far on the West Branch. You can certainly catch one here and there but don't expect a multiple fish day like you would on the lower stretches. Not saying it's impossible by any means either. 

It's known steelhead are caught at the Gorge in Akron off the Cuyahoga. Pretty far upstream from Lake Erie. If steelhead have no obstructions - they'll go as far as they can.


----------

